# Looking for Breast Cancer Awareness Transfers



## sabbone (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find Breast Cancer Awareness Transfers


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Proworld has a couple, one that is rhinestones that looks really pretty that can be found here Searching for. Also you can try transfer express here Transfer Express Inc. - Patriotic Pride Stock Designs, they have a package deal of packs of ten. They are both preferred vendors here so you may be able to get a forum discount as well if they have one. Both look like nice transfers, it really depends of the type you are looking for, whether it looks sparkly or like print. But hope this helps some anyways  Good luck with your transfers.


----------

